# Costa Rica



## jvonzun (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
war jemand schon einmal im August in Costa Rica am Angeln. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich an die Pazifik- oder Karibikküste soll. Ich fische vor allem vom Ufer mit der Spinnrute und suche kleine Boote und gehe mit den Einheimischen raus.
Besten Dank!
LG


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

da kam am samstag was auf dmax: angebissen - mit cyril xxx so nem franzosen. der hat im pazifik vom boot und ufer aus gefischt: hauptsächlich jacks, ab und an ein snapper, aber kein roosterfish. evtl. wird die folge auf dmax die woche ja nochmal wiederholt ...


----------



## jvonzun (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

ja,die sendung habe ich gesehen,danke.


----------



## Marlin1 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hallo jvonzun,

wenn du im August nach Costa Rica fliegst, orientierst du dich 
besser an die Pazifikküste. Dort ist zu dieser Zeit Fishing Saison.

Am Atlantik bist du da eigentlich etwas zu früh und die Angelei vom Strand aus ist dort schwierig, da du meistens nicht an die Strände herankommst. An den felsigen Abschnitten ist die Fischerei zwar immer gut, aber auch äußerst schwierig und mit gefährlichen Krakseleien verbunden.

Am Pazifik solltest du dir einen Jeep leihen und zu den Flussmündungen fahren, dort hast du immer eine ganze Palette von interessanten Fischarten, die du beangeln kannst. 

Im August ist auch noch Hochsaison für Sailfische am Pazifik, für seine Sailfischangelei ist Costa Rica weltberühmt.
Das solltest du zu der Zeit auf jeden Fall einmal ausprobieren.
Da hast du auch eine ganze Palette an möglichem Beifang. 
Durch den Humboldstrom bedingt sind die Pazifik Küsten in diesem Bereich äußert Fischreich.

Schöne Grüße
Reinhold


----------



## Roosterfish (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Ja, ich war 2005 schon einmal im August in Costa Rica.- Der Reinhold (Marlin 1) hat schon alles korrekt beschrieben. Besser begibst Du Dich an die Pazifikküste. Hochsaison für Sailfish ist auch korrekt. Doraden (Mahi Mahi, Goldmakrele ), viele Bonitos und vielleicht sogar ein Marlin sind auch immer drin. Organisiere Dir am besten ein paar Ballyhoos. Damit geht immer was.
An den felsigen Abschnitten fängst Du mit Spinner, Gufi und Co. jede Menge Jacks und Riffbarsche.
Suche mal die Flußmündungen auf. Vom Ufer aus einen handlangen Köderfisch ins Wasser und ca. 70 - 80 m hinaustreiben lassen. Da kann wirklich alles beißen, und es gibt dort eine recht hohe Bißfrequenz.
Wie Reinhold erwähnt hat, benötigst Du ein 4 Wheel Fahrzeug, da Du häufig durch recht breite Flüsse fahren mußt. Dabei immer dran denken, nie gerade durch, sonern in einer Kurve, da Du sonst den Motor versenkst und das bezahlt die Versicherung nicht. Am besten immer erst einmal abwarten, bis ein Einheimischer den Fluß durchquert, dann einfach die gleiche Linie fahren.
Auch neben dem Angeln lohnt sich Costa Rica. Tolle Flora und Fauna und man bekommt wirklich jede Menge Tiere zu sehen (Iguanas, Boas, Schildkröten, Jesus Eidechsen, Krokodile, Affen, Schmetterlinge und endlos jede Menge tolle bunte Vögel. Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß.

Roosterfish


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

hallo,
besten dank für diese ausführlichen infos.ich wollte eigentlich lieber an die karibikküste (puerto viejo),da es dort noch nicht so touristisch ist und es dann auch meistens billigere boot zu chartern gibt und vom strand aus auch mehr los ist.ich denke nun aber,dass ich doch besser zum pazifik sollte...!?!
bin nicht so interessiert am big game fischen,muss sparen,da es meine hochzeitsreise wird...
habe jedoch gehört,dass es am pazifik im august einiges mehr regnet,wisst ihr da auch was?
was sind "Ballyhoos"?
LG


----------



## Roosterfish (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Also, ich wäre mir nicht sicher, das es an der Karibik-Seite weniger touristisch ist. War da zwar nicht, aber habe vorher exakt das Gegenteil gelesen. Dort soll es noch touristischer zugehen. 
An der Pazifik-Küste hält sich der Tourismus noch in guten Grenzen. Man muß ja nicht unbedingt an die Strände, die von den Surfern belagert sind.

Ich war übrigens in der Ecke von Tamarindo. Dort hast Du auch eine schöne Flußmündung und gleich nebenan, kannst Du sehen, wie die Bastardschildkröten aus dem Meer kommen und Ihre Eier auf dem Strand ablegen.

Einen Einheimischen, der Dich mit einem Kleinboot mit hinausnimmt, findest Du auch immer. Auf die ganz Großen kannst Du es dann aber vergessen. Aber schöne Doraden und Bonitos haben wir mit vom Kleinboot auch gefangen. Wenn Du Glück hast, hakst Du sogar einen Sailfish, aber da möchte ich persönlich nicht in einer Nußschale sitzen.

Wenn Du Ballyhoos (die können Dir die Einheimischen auch besorgen) nimmst, bekommst Du Biss auf Biss. Ein Ballyhoo ist ein Köderfisch:


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halbschnäbler

Das Schwertchen mußt Du einfach abbrechen, den Haken von vorn so durchs Maul, das er ein kleines Stück hinter den Kiemen unten herausschaut. Den Haken vorn am Maul zusätzlich mit Kupferdraht fixieren, die Augen mit einer Ködernadel durchstechen, sonst quellen sie mit der Zeit auf.
Das Ganze schleppst Du an der Oberfläche 20 - 25m hinter dem Boot her. Deine Schnur sollte ca. 20lbs tragen, die ersten Meter zum Köder hin als Doppeleine binden und dann kann es losgehen.

Roosterfish


----------



## jvonzun (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

hallo roosterfish
ich habe mir auch ein hotel in tamarindo (jardin del eden) angeschaut,werde wohl dorthin gehen,nochmals besten dank!!!
LG


----------



## zulu (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

hallo jvonzun !

Viel spass in costa rica

Die abenteuerlichste  reise meines lebens erlebte ich in costa rica.

Ich war erst im tropischen trockenwald auf der halbinsel
nicoya. Dort am rio grande in den bergen bei der mündung habe ich bei den ticas gewohnt.
Wir waren jagen und fischen.
Wir haben uns sogar ein grösseres boot als selbstfahrer mieten können auf der isla del muerte dei einem  alten ami
der da wohnt. Das boot heisst gipsy.
Wir sind damit bis zu den tortuga ilands gefahren und haben die ganze palette küstenfische gefangen die dort vorkommt.
Ausserdem
riesenmantaschulen, buckelwale ,alles direkt am boot.
Es war einfach unglaublich. Der beste schleppköder war neben den gummis der rapala redhaed .
Das wohnen im djungel am rio war einfach der hammer.
Affen leguane korallenottern  boomslang stinktiere manteltiere vogelspinnen riesenmilben klapperschlangen skorpione kroks schildkröten millionen papageien und sittiche riesige schmetterlinge und milliarden blüten  tausende mangobäume cacaobäume einfach so zum pflücken giftige stachelbäume und noch viel  viel mehr.
Allein die geräuschkulisse geprägt von der vogelwelt und den brüllaffen, sowas hast du noch nicht gehört.
Die jäger bei denen ich gewohnt habe ( privat)
haben mich sofort in die familie integriert und waren einfach
unbeschreiblich.
Es gab keine strassen und unser fortbewegungsmittel waren maultiere.
Nach 4 wochen wollte ich noch eine woche in ein tourikaff
wo es etwas ruhiger zugeht.
Da sind wir dann erst 2 stunden  mit dem maultier und dann mit einem bus nach pacera.
Da ist dann die  küstenstrasse 21 .Hier haben wir einen picup
fahrer gefragt ob er uns mitnimmt nach montezuma.
Nach ein paar stunden hinten im picup auf staubiger piste
kamen wir dann dort an. Ein netter preiswerter ort, genial
zum beachfischen. Fahr hin und sieh dir  an wie dort gefischt wird, ganz einfach und effektiv nur mit schnur und haken auf grosse jacks etc.
Aber nimm dich vor den extrem gefährlichen pazifikwellen in acht.
Wenn du etwas abenteuer suchst,  super fischerei, wunderschöne landschaft und tolle unverdorbene leute willst, dann geh an den pazifik
und vergiss die caribische atlantikseite. 
#h

Z.


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hi Zulu
Dein Bericht liest sich super spannend.#6
Hast du evt. auch im Süßwasser gefischt?
Wenn ja, mit was für Fischen kann man rechnen?
Wenn du noch ein paar Bilder einstellen könntest wäre das genial.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## zulu (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hallo Dart !

Der rio grande  auf der nikoya ist einer von tausend rio grandes in lateinamerika und nicht wirklich gross.
Da hab ich nur aquarienfische gesehen, die allerdings
waren hochinteressant. Ich war mit der taucherbrille 2 mal
mutig unterwegs , aber es gibt kroks und darum habe ich nur im meer gefischt.

In den  vorhandenen stauseen betreiben spezis aus
dem amiland erfolgreiche fischerei.

Mit den pics habe ich es nicht so wichtig.
Mein kollege hat bilder, aber der lebt in der Steinzeit 
und macht nur dias. Das gibts tatsächlich auch im digizeitalter noch.

Gruß in mein geliebtes  enduro off road paradise
chiang mai.
War zuletzt mit ner fetten 650  suzuki  eintopf von jk big bike am mekong unterwegs und dann nach ban pak nai
habe da im hausboot aufm stausee gelebt und gefischt,
ist aber  auch schon wieder 6 jährchen her.

freundlichst  #h

Z.


----------



## jvonzun (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

hallo
ich wollte mich bei allen bedanken, die mir für costa rica wertvolle tipps gaben.ich buchte gestern für die pazifikküste:k.
lg


----------



## Roosterfish (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Klasse. Da bin ich richtig neidisch.
Wünsche Euch eine schöne Reise und ein paar Fische mit tellergroßen Augen.

Roosterfish


----------



## zulu (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Ich gratuliere dir zu der entscheidung.
Neidisch bin ich aber nicht, muß ich nicht, denn bei mir geht es auch bald wieder los ans meer.

#h

Z.


----------



## Marlin1 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hallo Jvonzun,

lass mal hören, wie es dir ergangen ist.

Beste Grüße und Tight Lines 
Reinhold


----------



## jvonzun (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

hallo
werde ende august euch einen ausführlichen bericht schreiben und hoffentlich ein paar fotos auf meiner homepage liefern können.
zuerst geht es jedoch nach bali auf mahi mahis und tunas
lg


----------



## Fluke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*



jvonzun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war jemand schon einmal im August in Costa Rica am Angeln. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich an die Pazifik- oder Karibikküste soll. Ich fische vor allem vom Ufer mit der Spinnrute und suche kleine Boote und gehe mit den Einheimischen raus.
> Besten Dank!
> LG


Bin seit vielen Jahren meist im August beim Angeln in CR. Ich kann mich der allgemeinen Meinung nur anschliessen. Der Pazifik ist in dieser Zeit eindeutig die bessere Wahl. Das mit dem Boot und den Einheimischen rausfahren ist auch nicht mehr so einfach, die verlangen momentan so ca. 50.- bis 60.- USD pro Stunde. Viele einheimische Fischer haben sich zu Cooperativen zusammengeschlossen und bieten Touren für Touristen an. Eine gute Gegend zum Fischen auf GT und Roosterfish ist die Halbinsel Nicoya. Dort gibt es teilweise auch die Möglichkeit vom Ufer aus zu fischen. Ich war die letzten Jahre auch häufiger in Dominical beim Hochseefischen. Außer ein paar Doraden und GT war da aber nicht viel drin. Preis 500.- bis 750.- pro Halbtagestour all inclusive.
Ich bin übrigens auch diesen August wieder in CR wenn du noch Infos brauchst, helfe ich gerne weiter. Übrigens ein guter Tipp ist auch der Lago Arenal dort wird mit kleinen gut ausgestatten Booten auf Quapote gefischt.


----------



## jvonzun (26. März 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

hallo,
besten dank!ich bin in tamarindo. ich hoffe,ich finde dort auch noch günstigere preise für kleine boote...!?!
falls du in dieser gegend gute orte zum angeln vom ufer aus kennst,wäre ich dir dankbar für jeden tipp!
lg jon


----------



## Fluke (26. März 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Bin selber in der Gegend um Malpais. Müsste mal meinen Schwager fragen der kennt sich in Tamarindo gut aus.
Mehr Infos:

www.tamarindofishing.net


----------



## jvonzun (27. März 2009)

*AW: Costa Rica*

besten dank!
lg jon


----------

